# Dane Cook and Kiki Vandeweghe



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

<img src="http://multimedia.heraldinteractive.com/images/a31ce8e2ee_kiki.jpg">

<img src="http://www.bostonnightclubnews.com/comedyconnection/danecook_1.jpg">

<img src="http://www.nydailynews.com/img/2008/05/09/amd_vandeweghe.jpg">

<img src="http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2006/specials/sma06/scruffysmooth/dane_cook.jpg">


Ha, they look like each other.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

^haha thats random.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I really thought Dane Cook looks like someone when I was watching his movie "Good Luck, Chuck" , but I couldn't remember and think of whom he looks like.

Now I just think of that ... Kiki !!!


----------

